# Problem z vpopmail+qmail

## xeon235

Witam!

Nie wiem czy to dobry dzial  :Smile: .

Od jakiegos tygodnia tygodnia na serwer przychodzą powielone mail'e. Np. jeden mail potrafi przyjsc po 10 razy. Nie wszystkie maile, ktore sa odbierane przez serwer sa powielone, dotyczy to tylko wiadomosci z serwerow znajdujacych sie w home.pl oraz w kei.pl.

Wiem ze jedna osoba ktora wysyla wiadomosci do mnie dostaje odpowiedz:

Connected to / Polaczenie z xx.xx.x.xx but connection died. / ale polaczenie zostalo przerwane. Possible duplicate! (#4.4.2) I'm not going to try again; this message has been in the queue too long.

...

Taka informacje otrzymuje tylko jak wysle maila do mnie, od nikogo wiecej.

Serwer dzialal poprawnie, i jakis tydzien temu problemy sie zaczely. Nie zmienialem zadnej konfiguracji serwa. Serwer postawiony na Gentoo.

W czym lezy problem i jak go sie pozbyc??

----------

## Jacekalex

W logach masz conieco więcej, aniżeli jedna linijka na ten temat.

Tylko home i kei? jeśli z setki innych serwerów działa normalnie, a z tych 2 nie, to może wpływ jakichś dziwów antyspamowych?

Zapinałeś do spamassassina, czy spamdyke jakieś listy RBL? albo używasz jakiegoś greylistigu?

Bo tu wygląda, jakby dwa serwery nie otrzymywały odpowiedzi 220 ok, tylko tymczasowy błąd 4xx - jak przy greylistingu, i dlatego próbowały dostarczyć maila w następnych próbach. 

Problem polega na tym, że greylisting nie powinien pozwolić na przyjęcie maila, a nie go wpuszczać i ubijać połączenie po wysłaniu.

Mnie to wygląda na jakiś dziwaczny, lub źle działający filtr spamowy, który z jakiegoś powodu zawadza o te dwie domeny, lub adresy IP, względnie inne rekordy DNS, np Spf lub DKIM.

A na temat Twojej konfiguracji serwera wiadomo bardzo "dużo" czyli nic.

Jak ostatnio bawiłem się Qmailem, to tak odpalony proces działał bezproblemowo przez ponad 3 lata:

```
grep -v '#' /service/smtpd/run
```

wynik:

```
SERVICE=smtpd

 

QMAILDUID='201'

NOFILESGID='200'

MAXSMTPD=`cat /var/qmail/control/concurrencyincoming`

SOFTLIMIT=`cat /var/qmail/control/softlimit`

 

 

export FORCETLS="1"

export CRAM_MD5="1"

export QUEUETAP="1"

export GREETDELAY="0"

export RBLSMTPD_GREETDELAY="1"

export CHKUSER_START=ALWAYS

export CHKUSER_WRONGRCPTLIMIT="3"

CHKUSER_RCPTLIMIT="5" 

export QMAILQUEUE=/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue

export QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-dkim"

export DKIMSIGN="/etc/domainkey/%/default"

export DKIMQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

export DKIMSIGNOPTIONS="-b 2 -c u -z 2 -l -q -t"

export DKIMVERIFY="ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW"

exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m "$SOFTLIMIT" \

    /usr/bin/tcpserver -v -H -R -l 0 \

    -x /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp.cdb  -c "$MAXSMTPD" \

    -u "$QMAILDUID" -g "$NOFILESGID"  0 25 \

       /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd \

       /usr/bin/spamdyke -f /etc/spamdyke/smtpd.conf \

    /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw /bin/true 2>&1;

```

Qmail kompilowany ze źródeł, robiony i łatany w miarę dokładnie wg tego przepisu:

http://notes.sagredo.eu/node/8

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Jun 24, 2013 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xeon235

Wpisy z loga od momentu pojawienia sie problemow do dzisiaj.

Jaki jeszcze log by sie przydal??

```
Jun  4 04:20:12 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137031241176728447] cannot close /var/spool/qscan/working/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137031241176728447 - No space left on device

Jun  4 14:20:48 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx1370348438767501] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun  4 14:20:48 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx1370348438767501] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun  4 17:59:33 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137036157376719012] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137036157376719012 exists - try again later...

Jun  4 20:33:04 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137037078476731664] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137037078476731664 exists - try again later...

Jun  7 10:50:57 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13705950577672401] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13705950577672401 exists - try again later...

Jun  7 18:09:30 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137062137076711096] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137062137076711096 exists - try again later...

Jun  8 11:03:54 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137068223376721764] d_m: output spotted from /usr/local/bin/reformime  -x/var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137068223376721764/ (write: No space left on device

Jun  8 18:17:14 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137070822276728274] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun  8 18:17:14 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137070822276728274] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun  9 12:45:25 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13707747257677315] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13707747257677315 exists - try again later...

Jun  9 17:05:17 xxxxxxxx spamc[4331]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 17:05:17 xxxxxxxx spamc[4332]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 17:05:18 xxxxxxxx spamc[4339]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 17:05:18 xxxxxxxx spamc[4331]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 17:05:18 xxxxxxxx spamc[4332]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 17:05:19 xxxxxxxx spamc[4339]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun  9 22:06:29 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13708083897673296] cannot close /var/spool/qscan/working/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13708083897673296 - No space left on device

Jun 10 16:24:01 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137087304176712881] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 16:44:01 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13708742417673235] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 17:04:02 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137087544176725196] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 17:24:02 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137087664276712002] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 17:44:03 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137087784376731570] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 18:04:04 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137087904476718785] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 18:24:05 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13708802457676855] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 18:44:05 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137088144576726564] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 10 19:04:06 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137088264676713877] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 11 09:25:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13709343377678158] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 11 09:32:18 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137093473776713801] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 11 09:52:18 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13709359387672028] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 11 22:24:16 xxxxxxxx spamd[26872]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 11 22:32:58 xxxxxxxx spamd[30558]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 11 22:33:53 xxxxxxxx spamd[7148]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 11 22:37:08 xxxxxxxx spamd[26867]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 00:25:29 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137098832976727903] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 12 02:32:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137099592976728915] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 12 14:30:49 xxxxxxxx spamd[25817]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 14:31:26 xxxxxxxx spamd[25819]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 14:41:18 xxxxxxxx spamd[4362]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 14:41:59 xxxxxxxx spamd[25818]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 14:42:46 xxxxxxxx spamd[16700]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 12 14:44:17 xxxxxxxx spamd[17714]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 06:26:07 xxxxxxxx spamd[26100]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 06:26:54 xxxxxxxx spamd[26106]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 06:43:17 xxxxxxxx spamd[6411]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 06:44:34 xxxxxxxx spamd[27291]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 06:45:02 xxxxxxxx spamd[8089]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 13 13:14:34 xxxxxxxx spamc[4420]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:34 xxxxxxxx spamc[4419]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:34 xxxxxxxx spamc[4421]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#1 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:35 xxxxxxxx spamc[4420]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:35 xxxxxxxx spamc[4419]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:35 xxxxxxxx spamc[4421]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#2 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:36 xxxxxxxx spamc[4420]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#3 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:36 xxxxxxxx spamc[4419]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#3 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:36 xxxxxxxx spamc[4421]: connect to spamd on 127.0.0.1 failed, retrying (#3 of 3): Connection refused

Jun 13 13:14:37 xxxxxxxx spamc[4420]: connection attempt to spamd aborted after 3 retries

Jun 13 13:14:37 xxxxxxxx spamc[4419]: connection attempt to spamd aborted after 3 retries

Jun 13 13:14:37 xxxxxxxx spamc[4421]: connection attempt to spamd aborted after 3 retries

Jun 14 02:25:31 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137116950176715428] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 14 02:25:31 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137116950176715428] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 14 05:04:29 xxxxxxxx spamd[12048]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 05:05:04 xxxxxxxx spamd[12047]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 05:06:26 xxxxxxxx spamd[12046]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 05:15:42 xxxxxxxx spamd[13162]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 05:27:05 xxxxxxxx spamd[12567]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 20:52:23 xxxxxxxx spamd[25555]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 20:52:43 xxxxxxxx spamd[13173]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 20:57:40 xxxxxxxx spamd[9551]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 21:01:12 xxxxxxxx spamd[13598]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 14 21:11:27 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137123588776712550] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 14 21:18:07 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137123628776719113] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 14 21:38:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13712374887676722] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 14 22:11:27 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13712394867674494] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 15 09:00:40 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137127960976712163] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 15 09:00:40 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137127960976712163] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 15 12:03:56 xxxxxxxx spamd[23224]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 15 12:06:51 xxxxxxxx spamd[23507]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 15 12:08:38 xxxxxxxx spamd[26500]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 15 12:37:40 xxxxxxxx spamd[23223]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 15 13:11:30 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137129349076723740] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 15 19:52:48 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13713187387671319] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 15 19:52:48 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13713187387671319] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 16 03:20:12 xxxxxxxx spamd[24225]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 03:22:50 xxxxxxxx spamd[24227]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 03:25:49 xxxxxxxx spamd[24226]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 03:32:42 xxxxxxxx spamd[26952]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 03:34:38 xxxxxxxx spamd[4594]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 05:18:14 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137135149476725743] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 05:20:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137135160776726530] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 05:40:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13713528077674725] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 06:00:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137135400776715856] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 06:20:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137135520876727336] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 06:40:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13713564087675961] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 07:00:09 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137135760976722341] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 07:20:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13713588107673362] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 07:40:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137136001076715696] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 08:00:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137136121076728426] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 08:20:11 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137136241176710813] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 08:40:12 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137136361176729266] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 09:00:12 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137136481276711709] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 16 13:21:15 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137138164576715332] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 16 13:21:15 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137138164576715332] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 16 18:50:20 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137140142076725047] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137140142076725047 exists - try again later...

Jun 16 19:23:26 xxxxxxxx spamd[10974]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 19:39:16 xxxxxxxx spamd[2216]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 16 23:44:18 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137141902576732625] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 16 23:44:18 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137141902576732625] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 17 10:49:53 xxxxxxxx spamd[17506]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 17 11:00:59 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137145845976721223] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 17 11:01:22 xxxxxxxx spamd[2779]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 02:28:51 xxxxxxxx spamd[20727]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 02:33:07 xxxxxxxx spamd[20728]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 02:40:15 xxxxxxxx spamd[2694]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 02:41:36 xxxxxxxx spamd[2695]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 02:52:27 xxxxxxxx spamd[3242]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 03:01:56 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13715161167674146] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 03:48:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13715189167675332] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 04:48:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137152251476722683] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 05:17:41 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13715242617679802] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 05:37:41 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137152546176722007] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 18:21:49 xxxxxxxx spamd[16650]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 18 18:24:12 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13715714517679842] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 18 18:27:47 xxxxxxxx spamd[23367]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 08:59:14 xxxxxxxx spamd[5413]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 09:04:33 xxxxxxxx spamd[9861]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 09:13:52 xxxxxxxx spamd[15344]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 09:14:16 xxxxxxxx spamd[20858]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 09:16:58 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13716250187674226] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 19 09:21:45 xxxxxxxx spamd[21331]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 19 09:37:05 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137162622576723937] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 19 17:32:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137165589876717898] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 19 17:32:08 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137165589876717898] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 20 03:15:23 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx1371690923767506] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx1371690923767506 exists - try again later...

Jun 20 13:55:52 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137172935276727818] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137172935276727818 exists - try again later...

Jun 21 06:28:53 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137178773376732383] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 22 12:07:35 xxxxxxxx spamd[20649]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 22 12:07:35 xxxxxxxx spamd[20659]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 22 12:30:20 xxxxxxxx spamd[5372]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 22 13:50:25 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137190179476714945] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 22 13:50:25 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137190179476714945] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 23 03:28:07 xxxxxxxx spamd[26290]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 03:29:33 xxxxxxxx spamd[27056]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 03:35:31 xxxxxxxx spamd[27733]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 03:35:31 xxxxxxxx spamd[31006]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 03:54:09 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137195124976730067] Requeuing: Maximum time exceeded. Something cannot handle this message. at /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl line 656.

Jun 23 11:42:55 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13719805447671983] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - 

Jun 23 11:42:55 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13719805447671983] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [53] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 23 18:34:06 xxxxxxxx spamd[23948]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 18:34:07 xxxxxxxx spamd[23949]: spamd: respawning server at /usr/sbin/spamd line 1091.

Jun 23 19:17:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078307675904] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078307675904 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:17:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720076327672706] Unable to open pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [72057594037927935] (#4.3.0) - Broken pipe

Jun 23 19:17:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720076327672706] Unable to close pipe to /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue [255] (#4.3.0) - Illegal seek

Jun 23 19:17:46 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078667676370] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078667676370 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:17:49 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078697676385] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720078697676385 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:18:26 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079067676716] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079067676716 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:18:45 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079257676878] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079257676878 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:18:53 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079337676921] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079337676921 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:18:57 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079377676978] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079377676978 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:19:32 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079727677306] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720079727677306 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:20:30 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720080307677741] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720080307677741 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:20:31 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720080317677750] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720080317677750 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:22:04 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720081247678418] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720081247678418 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:24:01 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082417679317] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082417679317 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:24:10 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082507679403] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082507679403 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:24:16 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082567679556] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082567679556 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:24:37 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082777679722] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082777679722 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:24:42 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082827679753] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx13720082827679753 exists - try again later...

Jun 23 19:25:26 xxxxxxxx X-Qmail-Scanner-2.01st: [xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137200832676710957] /var/spool/qscan/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137200832676710957 exists - try again later...

```

----------

## Jacekalex

```
cannot close /var/spool/qscan/working/tmp/xxxxxxxx.xxxxx.xxx137031241176728447 - No space left on device 
```

No space left on device? - ciekawe, co to może znaczyć.   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

Zanim cokolwiek dalej zrobisz, najpierw zrób porządek na dyziu.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## xeon235

porzadek zrobiony ale dalej ta sama historia z mailami czyli prawie kazdy mail z home czy z kei przychodzi po kilka razy

----------

## xeon235

dzisiaj sie okazalo ze rownierz moj serwer potrafi wyslac po kilka razy jedna wiadomosc do jednego z odbiorcy majacgo domene w kei, ma ktos jakis pomysl co z tym zrobic...

----------

## Jacekalex

Wszystkie informacje o przyjmowanych i wysyłanych wiadomościach masz w logach.

Wygląda na to, ze Qmail-scanner się sypie, albo kolejka wiadomości, ale ciężko coś powiedzieć.

Weź sobie zainstaluj jakąś aktualną wersję Qmail-scannera na początek, bo masz chyba 2.0.1 a aktualnie jest już 2.11,

 w portage jest 2.08 , a Ty trzymasz jakieś zabytki.

Sznurek:

http://qmail-scanner.sourceforge.net/

----------

